# referrals for other contractors



## johnd (Dec 23, 2013)

Just curious how many jobs unrelated to roofing you come across that you refer to other contractors. For example, plumbing, flooring, etc. while you are on a job. I know some contractors have a bunch that they come across on a weekly basis and others less. I am wondering what the averages are looking like out there.


----------

